# Help me understand the operation of my Vermont Castings Resolute III (the manual is missing pages)



## Carbon_Base (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all.

I've recently installed a VC Resolute III and am really loving it! I did not realize when it was given to me (yes, for free--it was in a house that was getting torn down) that it was such a high quality stove. Now I get it.

I've been burning it for a couple weeks now, and paying attention to the cause and effect of the controls, but could use a more thorough understanding of exactly what's going on in there.

I found the PDF manual for the stove here at Hearth.com, but unfortunately pages 4 and 5 are missing from it. (BTW, I have not been able to find the manual anywhere else on line.)

From the manual, I understand the horizontal burn, the secondary air chamber and the thermostatically controlled air intake (the "throttle" if you will) but what I do not know is what to do with the keyhole air intake at the bottom rear of the left side of the stove. (This is the information on the pages missing from the manual here)

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brett

EDIT to add:
I just want to be clear that I'm not new to the care and feeding of a wood stove, I just would like to know how this secondary air intake fits into the operation of this particular stove. Thanks again.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2009)

Leave the secondary air intake open. I have to head out to work but will get the missing pages to you tonight if someone else doesn't beat me to it. Page 4 describes how the stove works, page 5 is for the Intrepid.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, leave that open.  I think you only mess with that if you use the coal conversion kit


----------



## latitude45 (Oct 30, 2009)

I leave it open most of the time, only use it to help dampen the fire down more when I have the horizontal burn going.. And only when the fire is hotter then I want it to be...


----------



## Carbon_Base (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. This place is great.



			
				latitude45 said:
			
		

> I leave it open most of the time, only use it to help dampen the fire down more when I have the horizontal burn going.. And only when the fire is hotter then I want it to be...



This is how I've been viewing it too.

..


----------



## sandie (Nov 20, 2009)

I have all the pages but printed and it says that the hole on bottom left is to be "left open at all times you are burning in the stove".
I too am new to Resolute lll from 1985ish.  I just ordered some brown high temp paint to fix the areas on tip and side that are whitish color instead of the enamel.  It was supposed to be installed today but the guy hurt his knee yesterday so will do it Sunday I HOPE.  Excited.


----------



## sandie (Nov 20, 2009)

here is the site of the whole manual    http://www.vermontcastings.com/catalog/elements/files/Defiant_Vig_Res_Intre_Pre88-0029.pdf

Sandie


----------



## sandie (Nov 25, 2009)

Carbon_Base  How is it going, how is the Resolute treating you?  Mine is in and am doing ok, trouble getting fire to 500 degrees in short order but I think it was the wood I was using.  The first night made a top down fire with old seasoned wood(3 or so years) and it was great, the next night used wood given to me and think it was not well seasoned and it was hard to burn and last night again hard to get up to temp but then when there were hot coals I put in a load if 1"-3" round 18" long and they went up and brought the temp up to 500 degrees in 10 min so I am learning.  I think we are going to love this stove.


----------

